# Monster Guts motor arm



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

How did u guys attach an extension to the little arm that came with the motor? 
I saw off the bolt at the end of the little arm, made a.hole and attached a metal bar to it. The problem is that when the motor spins the wood stick, it creates some pressure and the metal bar that I attached get loose


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Loctite threadlock/superglue


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

I went to Home Depot earlier and they gave me some metal/concrete epoxy. Is this the same thing?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

sounds like you need to change polarity and spin it in the other direction...which would keep it tight instead of loose.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Darklore how do I do that? Could you explain?


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Since the crank is a moving part, do I need to tighten the nut all the way?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Haunthunter said:


> How did u guys attach an extension to the little arm that came with the motor?
> I saw off the bolt at the end of the little arm, made a.hole and attached a metal bar to it. The problem is that when the motor spins the wood stick, it creates some pressure and the metal bar that I attached get loose


I solved that problem by using a 1/4-20 nylon jam nut on the crank arm bolt. The jam nut will stay where you put it without tightening or becoming loose.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you you guys!!! I tightened as much as possible and reverse the rotation of the motor. That seemed to work. I will get the nylon jam nut just in case I run into problems.


----------

